# Allstate Drive wise app



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Explanation, the OLD drive wise is a doodad that plugs into your cars diagnostic port and based on your driving it can give a discount to the auto insurance bill.

So...

$(*% allstate is doing a mandatory switch on me from a doodad that plugs into my Diagnostic port

to a $&%*ing _cell phone app._

The problem?

*HOW TO EARN*

Safe Speeds: Keep speed below 80 mph
Safe Hours: Limit late-night trips
Safe Stops: Limit hard braking

They take off points for _late night driving_.

Why do i care if i'm switching between the diagnostic port doodad to a cell phone app?

Well i figure if Allstate isn't insuring the taxi there's no way on Cthulhu's brown earth that i'm going to let them know anything about the taxis I rent that they provide zero coverage on, because they don't have to know jack.

So currently i'm getting 15% off my insurance using the plug in, and they are going to switch me to a cell phone app.

How the heck am i going to get around the late night trip issue?

GAHH ($%*&%&$&$&%&()$*#*$($

My insurance is going to go up :confusion:


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

tell them you do not have a smartphone, but a old flipphone that does not support apps.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Never did the plugin thing on any insurance, before or after rideshare. It’s stupid, really! I pay them to insure me.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow. How cheap do you have to be to let an insurance company spy on you ?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

<SARCASM ON>
Yeah, how dare the insurance companies using technology to help find out what kind of driver I am. 
<SARCASM OFF>


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Pretty soon docs will also want you to stick gadgets in places you never seen before. The excuse, lower copays.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dude as of today it’s 15% off my insurance bill...15%!

the plug in doodad gives almost no information except for speed and breaking and odometer. Location isn’t tracked.

The most concerning detail to the new and improved is that it goes from tracking how fast the wheels are spinning on my car to tracking me personally.

(It’s actually nothing on what the cab company has on me when I’m in a cab lol...)

I just don’t want them to know about times I’m driving they don’t need to know about.

why does it matter if I’m driving for a living as long as they arnt covering me (which they arnt)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> (It's actually nothing on what the cab company has on me when I'm in a cab lol...)


Of google when you carry your smart phone


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

It does say you can delete trips(and it asks the reason) or put it to "sleep" for a certain period of time, technically to be used when you aren't the driver.


----------

